# Meat Grinder Residue



## jfsjazz (Mar 18, 2016)

I have a Gander Mountain meat grinder which, on occasion, leaves a tiny amount of a sludge like black residue on the meat while I'm grinding. It's never a lot, but enough to get my attention.  It's not oil or any discharge from the motor.  Almost looks like it could be a bit of metal shaving mixed with fat.  I have noticed that my blades have made scrape marks on the various grinding plates where they rub during a grind.  Any ideas why I'm getting this and what to do about it?

Thank you.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 18, 2016)

It happen sometimes at the start of a grind but if found during the grind, I think new plates and blade should fix it. That is if there is not something more like wobbley bearings or a shaft issue. I have had this black meat for a couple of Tablespoons of meat starting the grind with my KA attachment. I spray the plate and blade with PAM when I assemble the unit but it still happen every now and then....JJ


----------



## swampmouse (Mar 18, 2016)

I've had that same thing on my grinder as well on occasion. I always assumed it was some bit of oil/residue coming off an oring on the inside of my "screw" that the blade goes onto. Maybe not. MIne was always just a tiny amount though, so not a big deal for me. Curious to hear if someone knows about it for sure.

SM


----------



## daveomak (Mar 19, 2016)

It sounds like oxidation of the aluminum parts...  Use only dish soap on the grinder...   Dishwasher soap is too alkaline and will etch the metal and black residue will happen...   spray all parts with oil like "PAM" to seal out air and prevent oxidation...  Use a good food grade grease on all parts that have contact.. 

I would see black residue on bearing surfaces when I cleaned my grinder at times..  Not since using this grease.....  Don't know why ??   Don't care...   it works....













Food Grade Grease.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Mar 19, 2016


----------



## jfsjazz (Mar 19, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback!  Am already cleaning with dish soap, not dishwasher, and I do oil up the parts after every use.  I will now try the food grade lube as that is what I use on my stuffer parts.  Good Idea!!!

Great people on  a great forum - Thank you!!!


----------

